# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Κεραία!!

## manoletos

προσφέρεται κανα παιδί απο ασάς στο Ηράκλειο να μου δανείσει ή να μου ενοικιασει για 1 μερα την κεραία του οστε να κανω δοκιμές και στο τέλος να βγάλω τα συμπερασματα μου.


YΓ: Άν φοβάται κάποιος ότι θα του την κλέψω μπορώ να του δόσω κάτι δικό μου για γγυηση.

THANX

----------


## Neuro

Σε παρακαλώ διάβασε τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9276

----------


## manoletos

Συγνώμη το λάθος διορθώθηκε.

----------


## JB172

> Συγνώμη το λάθος διορθώθηκε.


Διόρθωσε και το 1ο σου post.
Πάτα το κουμπάκι "επεξεργασία" κάτω δεξιά στο 1ο post.

----------


## manoletos

> Συγνώμη το λάθος διορθώθηκε.


Ενοούσα οτι εκείνη την ώρα το διόρθωνα.

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoletos
> 
> Συγνώμη το λάθος διορθώθηκε.
> 
> 
> Ενοούσα οτι εκείνη την ώρα το διόρθωνα.


Very nice.  ::

----------

